# Trek Gravity Girls



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355?ref=ts


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Nice pic, very peaceful panorama.


----------



## Mtnz2Sea (Dec 13, 2004)

*beautiful*

NIce! And no snow


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

The 2010 Photo Trip of the Trek Gravity Girls Steffi Marth, Solveig Lindgren, Katja Rupf and Jess Stone went to the Canary Islands...
Here are some pics to enjoy 














































more about the girls
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Trek-Gravity-Girls/173174781355


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

Jess Stone of the Trek Gravity Girls at Round 4 British Downhill Series


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

new treaser from Jess, Steffi, Katja and Solveig shredding in Saalbach, Austria can be found under 
http://www.facebook.com/TrekGravityGirls


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

Trek Gravity Girls Steffi Marth and Jess Stone at the World Cup in Fort William, UK






Jess and Steffi at Fort William from Geoff Waugh on Vimeo.


----------



## clemson (Jan 30, 2004)

*Women who Ride - Steffi Marth*

Trek Gravity Girl Steffi Marth is featured in pinkbikes latest women who ride interview:thumbsup:

Women who Ride - Steffi Marth - Pinkbike.com


----------

